# Bash geht nicht mehr

## fr3aker

Hi,

hab folgendes Problem:

ich wollte mein System lokalisieren so wie es hier steht (unter punkt3) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/guide-localization.xml

 *Quote:*   

> Most typically users only set the LANG variable on the global basis: 
> 
> Code Listing 3.1: Setting the default system locale in /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"
> ...

 

hab also die Datei /etc/env.d/02locale erstellt und mit

```
LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro"

LC_COLLATE="C"
```

gefüllt.

Seit dem will die Bash (Bash-3.2) nicht mehr:

```
bash: /etc/bash/bashrc: line 28: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'

bash: /etc/bash/bashrc: line 28: `      PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"''

```

Hab Bash darauf zweimal neu installiert via emerge bash, hatte aber nix geholfen.

Hab die Datei wieder gelöscht, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Wie bekomm ich meine Bash wieder hin?

mfg fr3aker

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

ich wusste nicht, das es eine Sprachunterstützung de_DE.utf8@euro gibt. Mir sind nur die bekannt:

```

walther@zeus ~ $ locale -a | grep de_DE

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.iso885915@euro

de_DE.utf8

walther@zeus ~ $

```

MfG. Stefan

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hallo,

in meiner /etc/env.d/02locale steht zwar LC_ALL="en_US.utf8" aber auch mit "de_DE.utf8@euro" konnte ich deinen fehler nicht nachvollziehen. btw.. das € zeichen funktioniert bei mir auch ohne @euro

die beanstandete zeile der /etc/bash/bashrc sieht bei mir genauso aus wie in deiner fehlermeldung:

```
case ${TERM} in

        xterm*|rxvt*|Eterm|aterm|kterm|gnome*|interix)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033]0;${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\007"'

                ;;

        screen)

                PROMPT_COMMAND='echo -ne "\033_${USER}@${HOSTNAME%%.*}:${PWD/$HOME/~}\033\\"'

                ;;

esac

```

hast du beim reemergen die configs der bash (/etc/bash/*) entfernt? portage löscht diese beim entfernen eines packets nicht. also vllt mal das bash-config verzeichnis löschen oder verschieben und bash reemergen, dann werden die configs neu angelegt.

gute frage bbgermany. im oben genannten guide ist LANG="de_DE.utf8@euro" jedenfalls angegeben. wie man die locale mit "@euro" in der /etc/locale.gen angibt um die locale mit locale-gen zu generieren, weiß ich jedenfalls auch nicht.

vllt mit

```
de_DE.utf8@euro UTF-8
```

oder 

```
de_DE@euro.utf8 UTF-8
```

oder 

```
de_DE@euro UTF-8
```

oder einfach nur 

```
de_DE.utf8 UTF-8
```

 wie bei mir..

keine ahnung

wie gesagt, hab bei mir das @euro nicht verwendet und alle zeichen - auch € - funktionieren

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Wenn du UTF nimmst brauchst du das @euro nicht.

/etc/env.d/02locale

```

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

```

Das reicht für alles.

Dann musst du noch das unicode USE FLag setzen und in der rc.conf Unicode auf yes setzen.

Dann

/etc/locale.gen

```

de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

```

danach 

# locale.gen

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

/etc/make.conf

```

LINGUAS="de"
```

Dann ist wirklich alles Deutsch und alle Sonderzeichen gehen überall.

Sebastian

----------

